
Ask HN: Good Day Jobs for Artist/Author - mswen
My 24 year old daughter, a recently published novelist, had a pretty decent day job as Software Systems Tester - (some hardware testing and firmware updating as well). The job also included some editing and writing new documentation and various other grunt stuff that the engineers didn&#x27;t want to do.  Her job moved away due to acquisition. Any suggestions from HN for day jobs (Minneapolis or preferably remote) that are reasonably challenging without becoming consuming? She needs to have time and mental energy to write when she is done with work for the day.  She has a BS in Scientific &amp; Technical Communication from the University of Minnesota.
======
iamhamm
I've seen this site recommended a bunch for folks that want to work remote:
[https://weworkremotely.com/](https://weworkremotely.com/)

~~~
mswen
Thanks - I will mention this site to her.

